
NDC Oslo 2015 – Phoenix – a framework for the modern web - tim333
http://www.chrismccord.com/blog/2015/06/26/ndc-oslo-2015-phoenix-a-framework-for-the-modern-web/
======
tim333
I found this one pretty good to get an idea of the thing

